# Huffy Child's 20" boys bike



## Temilitary (Aug 25, 2013)

Just got this today. Would like some help with year, value, etc., as I don't normally deal with kids bikes

"Huffy Convertible", serial number 1H2 2685, got as is, survivor paint. Belonged to a co worker. She said she and her siblings had it as a "first bike" and passed it down. She is in her mid 50's now. 

Looks like a mini heavy frame adult Huffman, with drop outs, truss rods, fat tires. Any and all info is appreciated. Value? 

Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 26, 2013)

Have no idea as to value, but I'll take a rough guess on the age. If that is the original rubber top Troxel seat the bike probably dates anywhere from late 1940s to mid 1950s. That style seat was also used on different makes of children's trikes during that time period as well as other bicycles. Somebody familiar with Huffman serial numbers might be able to narrow the date down.

Dave


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2013)

Is this one of those funky bicycles from The Jetsons that you can peddle upside down?


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is a pic of a later model. I see yours has a skip tooth sprocket. You can find the tanks on ebay sometimes. I sold mine for 250 dollars. I think yours is a 1951. The Huffy serial numbers start with the year then a H.


----------

